# Milan, svolta Arnault, scelto il CDA



## 7vinte (1 Agosto 2020)

Secondo quanto riportato da SportMediaset, negli ambienti dell'alta finanza si parla di svolta tra il Milan ed Arnault: ci sarebbe la volontà di chiudere, e Arnault avrebbe già scelto il nuovo CDA.

*Sempre Mediaset: l'aria è cambiata. C'è la netta intenzione di arrivare a un accordo.
Arnault si sarebbe convinto a fare il passo decisivo dopo alcuni fattori.
Ha ricevuto buone garanzie sul progetto stadio. Senza di esso, non farebbe l'investimento di circa un milardo. Ora non è più spaventato.
In secondo luogo, l'abbandono del progetto triennale di Elliott con Rangnick, che non avrebbe permesso al nuovo proprietario di scegliere autonomamente la linea sportiva da seguire.
E poi la conferma di Paolo Maldini. Arnault lo vede anche come un ambasciatore dell'immagine Milan nel mondo da associare al suo nome.

Arriveranno smentite.
Le smentite sono obbligate tra l'altro vista la quotazione in Borsa di LVMH. Ma quando la trattativa si avvierà, si concluderà velocemente. Forse ci vorrà non più di un anno.
Le voci su Guardiola e Mbappé, per ora, sono solo sogni.*


----------



## Doc55 (1 Agosto 2020)

Si anche il magazziniere ed il medico sociale...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Agosto 2020)

Secondo me si farà l'anno prossimo....ma arriverà


----------



## James45 (1 Agosto 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da SportMediaset, negli ambienti dell'alta finanza si parla di svolta tra il Milan ed Arnault: ci sarebbe la volontà di chiudere, e Arnault avrebbe già scelto il nuovo CDA.



Belluscone for president!

Ah, dimenticavo: ci sarà una gara al rialzo con il fondo saudita


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Agosto 2020)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Secondo me si farà l'anno prossimo....ma arriverà



Il colmo sarebbe se succedesse quanto successo con Al Thani e Suning: cioè che saltasse per poi scoprire anni dopo che era tutto vero, visto che ormai il fatto che Al Thani avrebbe preso il Milan nel 2007 e Suning lo avrebbe preso nel 2015 (quest’ultima cosa è nota anche agli interisti) è acclarato, come lo è il fatto che vennero fatti scappare dalla scrofa di Hardcore che fece valutazioni assurde chiedendo oltretutto di entrare col 49% (richieste tanto assurde potevano essere fatte solo con l’intento di mandare in vacca tutto).

A volte mi dico “è inevitabile che finisca”, altre invece temo che Belluccone non permetterà mai che il Milan venga venduto a gente che possa e voglia farlo tornare.

Anche da questo giudicheremo Belluccone, se entro qualche anno saremo tornati dove dobbiamo stare tuttosommato le nefandezze degli anni del Giannino e quelle del cinefake verranno ricordate meno dei 25 precedenti anni di gloria.

Se invece risulteremo affondati irrimediabilmente passerà alla storia, paradossalmente, come il peggior presidente di sempre, nonostante i successi enormi, perché:

1. 25 anni di gloria non possono compensare un eterno oblio, anche perché il Milan 20 anni in cui ha vinto tutto li ha fatti anche prima di Belluccone (1951-1973).

2. Sappiamo bene che gli acquirenti c’erano (Al Thani e Suning) e con ogni probabilità ci sono, quindi sapremo chi ringraziare se fra qualche anno non saremo in buone mani.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Agosto 2020)

arriverà il rilancio del cavaliere che per amore ci salverà dall'oblio


----------



## Zenos (1 Agosto 2020)

Tutto fatto con Arnault nel CDA ci saranno figure di spicco scelte dal Presidente compresa Licia Ronzulli.


----------



## zamp2010 (1 Agosto 2020)

Si è tutto fatto faccio parte anche io del CDA di Arnault


----------



## Swaitak (1 Agosto 2020)

ah quindi il Milan è stato acquistato 50/50 da Arnaut e dal Fondo saudita ?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Agosto 2020)

Leggo molto sarcasmo attorno a questa notizia, secondo me qualcosa di vero c'è sotto, praticamente ne parlano tutti da mesi, non credo si siano tutti bevuti il cervello o ubriacati in massa.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Agosto 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Leggo molto sarcasmo attorno a questa notizia, secondo me qualcosa di vero c'è sotto, praticamente ne parlano tutti da mesi, non credo si siano tutti bevuti il cervello o ubriacati in massa.



Più che altro c’è da augurarsi che non finisca come le altre volte in cui c’era gente interessata ad acquistarci.


----------



## Hellscream (1 Agosto 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da SportMediaset, negli ambienti dell'alta finanza si parla di svolta tra il Milan ed Arnault: ci sarebbe la volontà di chiudere, e Arnault avrebbe già scelto il nuovo CDA.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Agosto 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da SportMediaset, negli ambienti dell'alta finanza si parla di svolta tra il Milan ed Arnault: ci sarebbe la volontà di chiudere, e Arnault avrebbe già scelto il nuovo CDA.



*Sempre Mediaset: l'aria è cambiata. C'è la netta intenzione di arrivare a un accordo.
Arnault si sarebbe convinto a fare il passo decisivo dopo alcuni fattori.
Ha ricevuto buone garanzie sul progetto stadio. Senza di esso, non farebbe l'investimento di circa un milardo. Ora non è più spaventato. 
In secondo luogo, l'abbandono del progetto triennale di Elliott con Rangnick, che non avrebbe permesso al nuovo proprietario di scegliere autonomamente la linea sportiva da seguire. 
E poi la conferma di Paolo Maldini. Arnault lo vede anche come un ambasciatore dell'immagine Milan nel mondo da associare al suo nome.

Arriveranno smentite.
Le smentite sono obbligate tra l'altro vista la quotazione in Borsa di LVMH. Ma quando la trattativa si avvierà, si concluderà velocemente. Forse ci vorrà non più di un anno.
Le voci su Guardiola e Mbappé, per ora, sono solo sogni.*


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Agosto 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Sempre Mediaset: l'aria è cambiata. C'è la netta intenzione di arrivare a un accordo.
> Arnault si sarebbe convinto a fare il passo decisivo dopo alcuni fattori.
> Ha ricevuto buone garanzie sul progetto stadio. Senza di esso, non farebbe l'investimento di circa un milardo. Ora non è più spaventato.
> In secondo luogo, l'abbandono del progetto triennale di Elliott con Rangnick, che non avrebbe permesso al nuovo proprietario di scegliere autonomamente la linea sportiva da seguire.
> ...



Boh io ci credo, prima o poi sti americani sloggeranno e ci sarà la cessione vera.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Agosto 2020)

Come, c'è già stata Milan-Monza 0-2 ?

Manco me ne ero accorto, toh.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Agosto 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Sempre Mediaset: l'aria è cambiata. C'è la netta intenzione di arrivare a un accordo.
> Arnault si sarebbe convinto a fare il passo decisivo dopo alcuni fattori.
> Ha ricevuto buone garanzie sul progetto stadio. Senza di esso, non farebbe l'investimento di circa un milardo. Ora non è più spaventato.
> In secondo luogo, l'abbandono del progetto triennale di Elliott con Rangnick, che non avrebbe permesso al nuovo proprietario di scegliere autonomamente la linea sportiva da seguire.
> ...



Speriamo ci sia qualcosa di vero, perché anche se Zlatan ci riportasse in CL spero che nessuno si aspetti di vincere qualcosa di importante con lo strozzino. Di sicuro potremmo permetterci giocatori migliori ma di vincere non se ne parlerebbe in ogni caso, con Elliott. Prima telano meglio è.


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Agosto 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da SportMediaset, negli ambienti dell'alta finanza si parla di svolta tra il Milan ed Arnault: ci sarebbe la volontà di chiudere, e Arnault avrebbe già scelto il nuovo CDA.
> 
> *Sempre Mediaset: l'aria è cambiata. C'è la netta intenzione di arrivare a un accordo.
> Arnault si sarebbe convinto a fare il passo decisivo dopo alcuni fattori.
> ...



mah che dire. 
io prima voglio vedere iniziare i lavori per lo stadio nuovo, poi forse ci crederò.


----------



## Pit96 (1 Agosto 2020)

Ma intanto uno sponsorino no?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Agosto 2020)

Come dico da molto tempo: estate prossima


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Agosto 2020)

Come piú volte scritto io sono sempre scettico su queste voci.
Se non c’é p almeno una conferma di una discussione in corso (come la Roma con Friedkin ad esempio) per me in genere sono tutte sparate.
Ma questa volta, non so perché, qualcosa potrebbe esserci. La mossa di rinunciare a Rangnick all’ultimo e congelare lo status quo, come dice [MENTION=3577]Lineker10[/MENTION] Sembra proprio una mossa di attesa in previsione di un cambio di proprietá.

Poi ricordo che le voci finanziarie non sono da ignorare. Vi ricordate la pubblicazione dell’organigramma del Milan su Bloomberg appena spariti i cinesi e ben prima dell’arrivo di Gazidis.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Come piú volte scritto io sono sempre scettico su queste voci.
> Se non c’é p almeno una conferma di una discussione in corso (come la Roma con Friedkin ad esempio) per me in genere sono tutte sparate.
> Ma questa volta, non so perché, qualcosa potrebbe esserci. La mossa di rinunciare a Rangnick all’ultimo e congelare lo status quo, come dice [MENTION=3577]Lineker10[/MENTION] Sembra proprio una mossa di attesa in previsione di un cambio di proprietá.
> 
> Poi ricordo che le voci finanziarie non sono da ignorare. Vi ricordate la pubblicazione dell’organigramma del Milan su Bloomberg appena spariti i cinesi e ben prima dell’arrivo di Gazidis.



Speriamo, zio. Speriamo. Sarebbe pure ora. Otto anni di fango misto a liquame fognario (otto anni, peraltro, preceduti da cinque di declino e di mancanza di progettualità sportiva, nonostante uno scudetto di mezzo, quindi sarebbe più di corretto dire tredici anni di declino di cui otto di di questi tredici di baratro totale) credo che, ad occhio e croce, possano bastare. 

Poi chi vivrà vedrà.


----------



## kipstar (1 Agosto 2020)

l'unica cosa certa è che prima o poi ci sarà una cessione.....


----------



## sette (1 Agosto 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da SportMediaset, negli ambienti dell'alta finanza si parla di svolta tra il Milan ed Arnault: ci sarebbe la volontà di chiudere, e Arnault avrebbe già scelto il nuovo CDA.
> 
> *Sempre Mediaset: l'aria è cambiata. C'è la netta intenzione di arrivare a un accordo.
> Arnault si sarebbe convinto a fare il passo decisivo dopo alcuni fattori.
> ...



"Ma quando la trattativa si avvierà, si concluderà velocemente. Forse ci vorrà non più di un anno."

"""""Velocemente"""""


----------



## sette (1 Agosto 2020)

Non so a voi ma a me queste voci messe in giro con forza dalla TV di Famigghia spaventano e non poco.


----------



## Hellscream (1 Agosto 2020)

sette ha scritto:


> "Ma quando la trattativa si avvierà, si concluderà velocemente. Forse ci vorrà non più di un anno."
> 
> """""Velocemente"""""



La parte migliore è quella dopo "arriveranno smentite"

Del tipo mettiamo le mani avanti. Lo dico da tempo, fare il giornalista sportivo oggi è uno dei mestieri più belli del mondo.


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Come piú volte scritto io sono sempre scettico su queste voci.
> Se non c’é p almeno una conferma di una discussione in corso (come la Roma con Friedkin ad esempio) per me in genere sono tutte sparate.
> Ma questa volta, non so perché, qualcosa potrebbe esserci. La mossa di rinunciare a Rangnick all’ultimo e congelare lo status quo, come dice [MENTION=3577]Lineker10[/MENTION] Sembra proprio una mossa di attesa in previsione di un cambio di proprietá.
> 
> Poi ricordo che le voci finanziarie non sono da ignorare. Vi ricordate la pubblicazione dell’organigramma del Milan su Bloomberg appena spariti i cinesi e ben prima dell’arrivo di Gazidis.



cosa però ben diversa da notizie sparate da giornalisti. Sapete quando possiamo veramente sperare? quando giornali americani o stranieri parleranno di cessione imminente, tutte il resto è pura fantasia. Trattative di 2 anni per la cessione di un club di calcio? ma perché vi piace farvi prendere in giro? come con i cinefake, trattativa estenuante durata non so quanto, poi sappiamo tutti come si è conclusa.


----------



## __king george__ (1 Agosto 2020)

se accade bisognerà rendere merito a gente come Brembati e Crudeli che lo dicevano quando ormai non lo diceva nessuno e dico nessuno

rendiamoci conto...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Agosto 2020)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> se accade bisognerà rendere merito a gente come Brembati e Crudeli che lo dicevano quando ormai non lo diceva nessuno e dico nessuno
> 
> rendiamoci conto...



Più che Crudeli, che con tutto il rispetto è credibile come un oste durante l'Oktoberfest, se succedesse l'impossibile andrebbe dato merito all'avvocato Antonello Martinez. Che mi pare una persona molto seria e ci ha proprio messo la faccia su questa cosa.


----------



## alcyppa (1 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Come piú volte scritto io sono sempre scettico su queste voci.
> Se non c’é p almeno una conferma di una discussione in corso (come la Roma con Friedkin ad esempio) per me in genere sono tutte sparate.
> Ma questa volta, non so perché, qualcosa potrebbe esserci. *La mossa di rinunciare a Rangnick all’ultimo e congelare lo status quo, come dice [MENTION=3577]Lineker10[/MENTION] Sembra proprio una mossa di attesa in previsione di un cambio di proprietá.*
> 
> Poi ricordo che le voci finanziarie non sono da ignorare. Vi ricordate la pubblicazione dell’organigramma del Milan su Bloomberg appena spariti i cinesi e ben prima dell’arrivo di Gazidis.




Sembra invece la mossa del lunedì a mezzogiorno.

Ma davvero non vi ricorda il modus operandi del vecchio cyborg maledetto?
Quante ne abbiamo sentiti di "siamo a posto così" dettati dalla scusa di un paio di buone partite?


----------



## Mika (1 Agosto 2020)

Addirittura il CDA?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Agosto 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Più che Crudeli, che con tutto il rispetto è credibile come un oste durante l'Oktoberfest, se succedesse l'impossibile andrebbe dato merito all'avvocato Antonello Martinez. Che mi pare una persona molto seria e ci ha proprio messo la faccia su questa cosa.



Ricordo che disse di avere in mano la due diligence, giusto? Mi sembrava strano che un avvocato di tale levatura si fosse inventato una baggianata totale di questo tipo, mettendoci peraltro la faccia.


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Agosto 2020)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Sembra invece la mossa del lunedì a mezzogiorno.
> 
> Ma davvero non vi ricorda il modus operandi del vecchio cyborg maledetto?
> Quante ne abbiamo sentiti di "siamo a posto così" dettati dalla scusa di un paio di buone partite?



perfetto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Agosto 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Più che Crudeli, che con tutto il rispetto è credibile come un oste durante l'Oktoberfest, se succedesse l'impossibile andrebbe dato merito all'avvocato Antonello Martinez. Che mi pare una persona molto seria e ci ha proprio messo la faccia su questa cosa.



Comunque ricordavo bene, sull’avvocato https://www.milanworld.net/avv-martinez-ho-una-copia-della-due-diligence-con-vuitton-vt83980.html

In effetti non ho mai capito perché uno dovrebbe fare una figura da cioccolataio del genere, specie considerando che non parliamo di un Crudeli qualsiasi. Cioè perché un avvocato di tale caratura avrebbe dovuto fare la figura di un giornalaio disperato qualsiasi? Stiamo a vedere.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Comunque ricordavo bene, sull’avvocato https://www.milanworld.net/avv-martinez-ho-una-copia-della-due-diligence-con-vuitton-vt83980.html
> 
> In effetti non ho mai capito perché uno dovrebbe fare una figura da cioccolataio del genere, specie considerando che non parliamo di un Crudeli qualsiasi. Cioè perché un avvocato di tale caratura avrebbe dovuto fare la figura di un giornalaio disperato qualsiasi? Stiamo a vedere.



Te lo dico io...perché è vero. Poi tutto può essere, anche che salti....ma io dico si farà


----------



## __king george__ (1 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Comunque ricordavo bene, sull’avvocato https://www.milanworld.net/avv-martinez-ho-una-copia-della-due-diligence-con-vuitton-vt83980.html
> 
> In effetti non ho mai capito perché uno dovrebbe fare una figura da cioccolataio del genere, specie considerando che non parliamo di un Crudeli qualsiasi. Cioè perché un avvocato di tale caratura avrebbe dovuto fare la figura di un giornalaio disperato qualsiasi? Stiamo a vedere.





Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Te lo dico io...perché è vero. Poi tutto può essere, anche che salti....ma io dico si farà



mannaccia a voi che mi ci fate credere di nuovo...

ma questo avvocato come avrebbe fatto ad avere questi documenti? e perchè avrebbe parlato pubblicamente di questa cosa? capisco un giornalista ma un avvocato non è poco etico? o meglio non gli crea una brutta immagine? mah..


----------



## Mika (1 Agosto 2020)

Io sono ancora convinto che quando Elliot venderà il Milan lo sapremo quando ci sveglieremo una mattina (visto il fuso orario USA-Italia) e vedremo il comunicato ufficiale. Il teatrino mediatico "filtra ottimismo" o "Domani dovrebbe essere il giorno giusto" non ci sarà.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Agosto 2020)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Te lo dico io...perché è vero. Poi tutto può essere, anche che salti....ma io dico si farà



Penso anch’io. 

Anche perché il curriculum dell’Avvocato Martinez è importante, chi vuole può informarsi al riguardo (parliamo di uno che dal ‘99 è Presidente Nazionale dell’Associazione Italiana Avvocati d’Impresa e dal 2010 è rappresentante ufficiale del Dipartimento dell’Economia e degli Investimenti del Governo di Dubai in Europa, oltre che essere Magnifico Rettore dell’Università L.U.de.S.), e mi sembra controintuitivo che uno così vada a bruciarsi la reputazione inventandosi balle sulla due diligence di Arnault.

Più che altro è a pensare a ciò che è successo quando nel 2007 Al Thani voleva comprarci, stessa cosa successa con Suning nel 2015, che mi preoccupo.

Guardacaso due che potevano rispettivamente tenerci al top nel primo caso e rilanciarci nel secondo sono stati fatti fuggire (si, perché qui qualcuno pensa davvero che il Milan sia stato ceduto a Ping-pong Li perché non sono stati trovati acquirenti migliori, come no) per poi smollarci ad un disperato.

Non vorrei accadesse la stessa cosa qui per poi, magari tra cinque anni, passati di mano ad un Pallottola qualsiasi, scoprire che era tutto vero. Perché chi conosce un po’ il satiro di Hardcore sa quanto sia enorme il suo ego (e quindi viene da pensare che non cederebbe o non permetterebbe la cessione a qualcuno che potrebbe riportare il Milan a vincere tutto).



__king george__ ha scritto:


> mannaccia a voi che mi ci fate credere di nuovo...
> 
> ma questo avvocato come avrebbe fatto ad avere questi documenti? e perchè avrebbe parlato pubblicamente di questa cosa? capisco un giornalista ma un avvocato non è poco etico? o meglio non gli crea una brutta immagine? mah..



Infatti mi era sembrato strano che Martinez si esponesse così per una bufala che sapeva essere tale (perché la due diligence o l’ha vista o non l’ha vista, tertium non datur. E se non l’avesse vista avrebbe mentito sapendo di mentire, non staremmo parlando di un boccalone ma di uno, con una certa reputazione, che si sarebbe inventato una boiata sesquipedale al fine di.... boh???).


----------



## gabri65 (1 Agosto 2020)

Sembra siano usciti anche alcuni nomi prestigiosi del CDA.

Tali Silvy B.S. Gerghione e Nello Tafanzo. Non so se qualcuno li conosce.


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Agosto 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sembra siano usciti anche alcuni nomi prestigiosi del CDA.
> 
> Tali Silvy B.S. Gerghione e Nello Tafanzo. Non so se qualcuno li conosce.



ahahahah grande. Ma come fanno i tifosi del Milan ancora a credere alle favole? io impazzisco.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Agosto 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ahahahah grande. Ma come fanno i tifosi del Milan ancora a credere alle favole? io impazzisco.



Se tu fossi un importante avvocato sessantaseienne però ti inventeresti una balla come quella di aver visto la due diligence di Arnault?


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se tu fossi un importante avvocato sessantaseienne però ti inventeresti una balla come quella di aver visto la due diligence di Arnault?



guarda che lui credeva pure ai cinesi eh? dicendo che aveva parlato con importanti avvocati ecc ecc. Peccato che all'epoca i cinesi di cui si parlava era il famoso Huarong ahahahah ecc ecc. dai lo ha detto a telesciatalgia, capisci anche tu che lascia il tempo che trova. Poi comunque dire che ha visto una due diligence non significa che Arnault ha comprato il Milan, a volte si fanno solo per verificare se c'è margine per una possibile trattativa o se non conviene completamente (ammesso sia vero). 
Piuttosto è molto più credibile il mondo arabo per il Milan, per molti motivi.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (1 Agosto 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ahahahah grande. Ma come fanno i tifosi del Milan ancora a credere alle favole? io impazzisco.



Vedremo chi riderà


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Agosto 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> guarda che lui credeva pure ai cinesi eh? dicendo che aveva parlato con importanti avvocati ecc ecc. Peccato che all'epoca i cinesi di cui si parlava era il famoso Huarong ahahahah ecc ecc. dai lo ha detto a telesciatalgia, capisci anche tu che lascia il tempo che trova. Poi comunque dire che ha visto una due diligence non significa che Arnault ha comprato il Milan, a volte si fanno solo per verificare se c'è margine per una possibile trattativa o se non conviene completamente (ammesso sia vero).
> Piuttosto è molto più credibile il mondo arabo per il Milan, per molti motivi.



Si, credeva ai cinesi ma soprattutto nel 2015 o giù di lì, se non sbaglio, non mi pare avesse esaltato la cessione del 2017 come fatto da altri. Comunque si, la due diligence confermerebbe solo un interessamento, e io che l’abbia vista ci credo, perché mi sembra strano che si inventi consapevolmente balle del genere. Poi non è detto che vada in porto, ovvio, specie se ci fosse ancora chi sappiamo a tirare i fili. Parliamo di uno che ci ha fatto andare in fumo Al Thani e Suning, sarebbe capacissimo di fare lo stesso con Arnault.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Agosto 2020)

Sicuramente vero


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si, credeva ai cinesi ma soprattutto nel 2015 o giù di lì, se non sbaglio, non mi pare avesse esaltato la cessione del 2017 come fatto da altri. Comunque si, la due diligence confermerebbe solo un interessamento, e io che l’abbia vista ci credo, perché mi sembra strano che si inventi consapevolmente balle del genere. Poi non è detto che vada in porto, ovvio, specie se ci fosse ancora chi sappiamo a tirare i fili. Parliamo di uno che ci ha fatto andare in fumo Al Thani e Suning, sarebbe capacissimo di fare lo stesso con Arnault.



appunto, la due diligence non vuol dire nulla in pratica, ciò che ho detto è proprio questo. Non dico sia in malafede attenzione, poi io parlavo di questa notizia riportata, ovvero del CDA già deciso. Ma ti pare normale? si parla di un anno/un anno e mezzo, ma il CDA è già deciso, e chi sarebbero? sa che è tutto fatto ma non sa i nomi?


----------



## corvorossonero (1 Agosto 2020)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Vedremo chi riderà



vai tranquillo, che se il Milan verrà ceduto veramente potrai vedermi tra i primi a gioirne, a differenza di quello che è successo con Elio. 
Il problema è che non sopporto chi prova a prenderci in giro e puntualmente ricadiamo negli stessi errori.


----------



## malos (1 Agosto 2020)

Si certo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (1 Agosto 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> appunto, la due diligence non vuol dire nulla in pratica, ciò che ho detto è proprio questo. Non dico sia in malafede attenzione, poi io parlavo di questa notizia riportata, ovvero del CDA già deciso. Ma ti pare normale? si parla di un anno/un anno e mezzo, ma il CDA è già deciso, e chi sarebbero? sa che è tutto fatto ma non sa i nomi?



Beh la due diligence almeno testimonia di un interessamento reale da parte di Arnault, anche se non dovesse andare in porto (al contrario di molti che sostenevano che Arnault non c’entrasse assolutamente nulla con noi).

Comunque che sia Arnault o il fondo saudita poco importa per me, basta che arrivi qualcuno che finalmente abbia in mente (che sia per amore del Milan o per altre ragioni fottesega) una sola cosa: vincere tutto quello che c’è da vincere.


----------



## Mauricio (1 Agosto 2020)

Farei attenzione alle sponsorizzazioni: Puma sarà fino al 2023 (accordo di 5 anni) e Emirates sarà di soli 3 anni, guarda caso con scadenza 2023. Mi sembra alquanto singolare far terminare i contratti dello sponsor tecnico e principale sulla divisa nel medesimo anno. 
Magari queste mosse indicano altro, ma potrebbero essere un indizio che entro tale data si cambi tutto.


----------



## Manue (1 Agosto 2020)

La cosa migliore è che con cuore rossonero avremo uno sconto da Tiffany, 
per la felicita di mia moglie.


----------



## Casnop (2 Agosto 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da SportMediaset, negli ambienti dell'alta finanza si parla di svolta tra il Milan ed Arnault: ci sarebbe la volontà di chiudere, e Arnault avrebbe già scelto il nuovo CDA.
> 
> *Sempre Mediaset: l'aria è cambiata. C'è la netta intenzione di arrivare a un accordo.
> Arnault si sarebbe convinto a fare il passo decisivo dopo alcuni fattori.
> ...


Narrazione certamente suggestiva, in fondo verosimile, ma manca ancora la pistola fumante. Praticamente, siamo ancora alla foto di Carlo Festa. Pochino, quasi niente.


----------

